# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Fertility And Testosterone

## SHANEDOGG

Ok, now I'm a little worried... I've been on HRT - Test cyp for about 3 months now and my life is starting to turn around. I've been reading some stuff about fertility and testosterone . My wife and I are trying to get pregnant. Will this pose any problems being on 200mg test cyp/eow? Do you need to take anything else or will we be ok?

Thanks

----------


## danny1966

bump for you on this one, me and my wife are trying for a baby , im not on hrt but im about to do a course, i think you can get your girl pregnent but its greatly lowers your chances, looking foward to the answer,

----------


## yom

bro testosterne is a contracetive. you need to stop the test .

----------


## Warrior

> bro testosterne is a contracetive. you need to stop the test .


For many it is...

I went to do a fertility tests while several weeks into last cycle of testosterone and my results came back ZERO - no kids. The doc said, "as a contraceptive, your testosterone use is effective..." lol

----------


## spywizard

it will deminish, everyone is a little different.. at 200mg/wk it will be repressed, how much, we don't know.. you will need to do a sperm count..

----------


## Warrior

Clinical studies show that 300mg's per week of TE normally wipes men out - anything more than that is redundant as a contraceptive. Less than 300mg per week has shown less of an effect on sperm counts... there are a lot of studies regarding TRT as a contraceptive...

----------


## danny1966

> Clinical studies show that 300mg's per week of TE normally wipes men out - anything more than that is redundant as a contraceptive. Less than 300mg per week has shown less of an effect on sperm counts... there are a lot of studies regarding TRT as a contraceptive...


so are you saying a low dose of say 150mg of te a week would not wipe you completly out, just lower your count, also would hcg keep your boys alive on a low dose,

----------


## Warrior

> so are you saying a low dose of say 150mg of te a week would not wipe you completly out, just lower your count, also would hcg keep your boys alive on a low dose,


I haven't gotten a test done with some HCG - but I will next time... but I doubt it will work with heavy use (clinical high doses are anything over 300mg per week of TE)...

From the studies I have read, 300mg and above wipe the boyz out - 100mg per week will still have an effect... but the effect is maximized at 300.

*Look at these abstracts for starters*

----------


## Phyll

I just don't really understand why exogenous test would cause infertity in somebody with previous low levels anyway and who is just trying to get within the normal range. After all test is also needed for spermatozoid production

----------


## Warrior

> I just don't really understand why exogenous test would cause infertity in somebody with previous low levels anyway and who is just trying to get within the normal range. After all test is also needed for spermatozoid production


The endocrine system is a complex system of about bunch of little messengers all trying to cooperate - adding superphysiological levels- or even replacement levels of any of those messengers can cause strange things to happen to the others and the body's processes...

When you introduce an outside source of testosterone (or a deriative for that matter) - many of the process involved in testosterone's production stop - and endogenous production does not occur at all, until the outside source is no longer visible... which is why normal sperm counts are not seen until a few months after stoping TRT... production starts back up after the outside source stops and it takes the swimmers about 3 months to mature...

Testosterone may be related to the production of sperm - but its lifespan and numbers probably depend on a lot of other factors within the HPTA that get effected by exogenous (especially high-dose) use. It would be interesting to search those abstracts to see if endogenous testosterone levels have a relation to sperm counts at all...

People spend a lifetime trying to figure it all out...

----------


## SHANEDOGG

thanks for the help. My current doc seems to think that It might even help. I have an appt. w/ a new doc in a couple days and I'll ask him what he thinks. I just got on test 3 months ago - I would hate to stop because I am seeing benefits now....we'll have to see.

----------


## fujaing

I am also about to start TRT and am equally concerned about its effects on fertility. After doing some research I came to this site http://www.testosterones.com/cypionate.htm

"Oligospermia: To stimulate spermatogenesis when trial androgen therapy is indicated in subfertile males with oligospermia, recommended dosage is: (1) 100 to 200 mg every 3 to 6 weeks for development and maintenance of testicular function: or (2) 200 mg each week for 6 to 10 weeks for suppression which may then be followed by rebound spermatogenesis following discontinuance of the injection. "

I have read that exogenous testosterone only supresses endogenuous testosterone production and sperm production temporarily and have never read anything that associated TRT with permanent infertility.

Studies in mice indicate that administration of exogenuous testosterone preserves the testes from aging...

----------


## fujaing

From http://www.patientcareonline.com/pat...8197&&pageID=4

"Infertility is a universal side effect of TRT, and though it is generally reversible when TRT is discontinued, testosterone treatment is, for all practical purposes, often kept up indefinitely. The use of clomiphene, which preserves sperm numbers, may be helpful when fertility is a concern."

----------


## kiro

I got my girl pregnant on the 45th day of a winstrol only cycle at 30 mg/day all the way. 
Go figure...

----------


## daem

> I got my girl pregnant on the 45th day of a winstrol only cycle at 30 mg/day all the way. 
> Go figure...


Which is what *should* happen...Winstrol will not suppress your testosterone production

----------


## Ufa

Shane you been posting about this for ever.

----------


## L3on

> Which is what *should* happen...Winstrol will not suppress your testosterone production


What are you talking about? Winstrol will shut you down like all other aas.

----------


## Warrior

> What are you talking about? Winstrol will shut you down like all other aas.


It would kinda depend on how you use it too... if you take the oral winstrol multiple times per day that would be more suppressive than say, oral(s) once in the morning. Orals will clear faster than depot... and once a day will leave the system with some time without any exogenous intervention. Depends on what form you use and how you administer it...

----------


## SLA

> It would kinda depend on how you use it too... if you take the oral winstrol multiple times per day that would be more suppressive than say, oral(s) once in the morning. Orals will clear faster than depot... and once a day will leave the system with some time without any exogenous intervention. Depends on what form you use and how you administer it...


I'm trying to get my lady prego and have been on Winstrol for 3 months 50mgs per day oral. How do I take it while remaining fertile?

----------


## Vettester

^^ 3 months?? I'd be more worried about my liver first. 1st advise ... Get with a doctor, run the labs needed (FSH, LH, ... etc., get your lipids checked too), and he/she might run a fertility test. Clomid and other therapies may be an option if needed, BUT let a good doctor make that call. 2nd Advise ... Start a new thread in the forum, introduce yourself, provide stats, make some friends. This thread is 5 years old, let it rest in peace.

----------


## meathead320

Could always go off the test for a while, run some HCG , then clomid for a couple months and store sperm at a cryolab. Costs like 40$ a month. 

If you have sperm stored then go ahead and use your test as a contraceptive (IF you get your count tested while on it and know for sure it does work that way for you).

Then your wife/girlfriend does not have to be on the pill and you won't have to deal with the bitchiness that stuff causes. 

Your wife off the pill:



Wife on the pill:

----------


## THINKBIG

I had 2 kids while on test the first took 3 months of trying and the second was I kid you not the first unprotected load delivered. We are done with kids and I wish test could make you sterile I am scared as hell of getting snipped

----------

